# Baleage baling



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm looking at buying a cutter baler for this season. I currently have a standard baler with a silage kit but want to upgrade for my own uses. To justify the cost to trade my current baler I'm looking at doing custom baling. I have talked to surrounding neighbors to check the waters and see how much perspective work is out there.

I'm wondering a few things.

How much should one charge for a baler with the cutter? I am looking at a 504pro Vermeer or a McHale V660. The largest potential customer wasn't impressed by the cut job by the new Holland last year but did like the job the new Deere baler he had in did. Wants it cut fine. I'm charging 8$ a bale for my current baler

How much power do these balers take to be efficient?
I have a case 7110 running about 150 hp, will that be plenty, and a good fit for the job?

How much maintenance does the knives on the crop cutter require? We do have small rocks in my area.

Thanks in advance for all advice.
Chris


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a neighbor that has a Mchale 660 baler who does baling and than has a wrapper. He charges $20/ bale for baling and wrapping. His bales are about 4.5x4 feet. But cant tell you anything about power needed or maintenance.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I charge $9.25/bale for a 4x4 baleage. I have thought about $1 more if I ever upgraded to a cutter baler. When I researched the V660 I think the hp. requirements were 100 min. Hp. wise I would think you are fine but have never ran that particular tractor.


----------

